

Ask HN: Which KISSmetrics A/B Test Should Win? - ysekand

Version 1<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cromonitor.com&#x2F;screenshots&#x2F;f09cffee-5b4d-11e3-88ec-002590d06c79&#x2F;20131212024501.png<p>Version 2<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cromonitor.com&#x2F;screenshots&#x2F;f09cffee-5b4d-11e3-88ec-002590d06c79&#x2F;20131212014456.png<p>Which of these tests do you think should win?
======
akumpf
As much as I like what's happening in version 2 (more description and a nice
callout with dark sidebar), I definitely like version 1 better overall.

Arriving at the page cold, the second version is just far too dense. Having a
link or two out to more info is a great idea, but keeping the main sign-up
page simple is critical to users not just hitting back or getting overwhelmed.

Perhaps create a version 0, with even less text and more whitespace than
version 1.

~~~
ysekand
I do see what you mean.

The dark sidebar doesn't do it for me, it doesn't look like its part of the
page and as a result may be ignored.

------
rpietro
I personally would sign up for 2, but could miss the message in 1

~~~
ysekand
Which message are you referring to?

